# Cant find 6/14 silica sand 25kg anywhere?



## ojustaboo (26 Sep 2017)

In the dirty tank tutorial he recommends using 6/14 silica sand (approx 3mm grain size). There's a link to ebay but that companies no longer selling it and all the others are selling sand that's too fine.

Any suggestions on where to buy or other sand I can use as an alternative please?  (at a sensible price)


----------



## dw1305 (26 Sep 2017)

Hi all, 
You should be able to get swimming pool filter sand in a suitable grade. That is really a fine gravel rather than a sand, you would need @Tim Harrison to confirm but I imagine that 2mm would do just as well.. 

If you don't have anywhere selling Hot tubs or swimming pools near you, you may find you can get some from a Koi place, if they do moving bed filters.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ojustaboo (26 Sep 2017)

I've found a lot of swimming pool suppliers but they all seem to only sell 16/32, still trying to work out what size that is (google can sometimes give confusing results)

I really want a sand look and not gravel


----------



## ojustaboo (26 Sep 2017)

Found a size guide if anyone's interested

http://www.westerncarbons.co.uk/sand.html


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Sep 2017)

That should be fine. I suggested 6/14 because it's/was relatively cheap and the grain size will possibly allow for a decent oxidised microzone.
But if you're after a more sandy look then 16/32 will be better. I'd recommend that you water column fertz dose as well though, about 1/5 - 1/10 EI.


----------



## ojustaboo (26 Sep 2017)

Thanks, ordered   £24 with delivery, a bit expensive for 25KG of sand, but at least it will be here for the weekend


----------

